# Question about crossing tyle types



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm planning to breed a betta pair at some point this year, and am still on the hunt for the right pair to breed because I want people to want them so they can all go to good homes. I know a lot of people who will be adopting from me, and I plan to sell some of them, and possibly on aquabid if I think the fry come out fantastic.

So I sometimes see beautiful veil tails at petco, but am planning on breeding half moons. Is the half moon gene dominant over the veil? or at least be 50/50?

Also I have a awesome platinum dragon Plakat(He was mislabeled as a king lol) and I was considering breeding him with my female cambodian crowntail who I gave to a close friend. I read somewhere that a long fin female with short fin male will have long finned fry, is this true and will be fry have nice fins, or messy fins?

here's pics of that pair 

(The male just lost a few scales the other day, trying to find out why if anyone knows, I heard dragons loose scales more often?)



























I kinda want to breed a more interesting pair then this, but I would love to know what peoples opinions of them would be.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

So, first off, betta genetics aren't so simple as recessive and dominant. However, veil tail is "dominant" over all other tail types so crossing a HM with a VT will give you 100% VT. If you want HM you have to cross with other HMs or a SD X OHM. 

Crossing CTs with other tail types gives you undesirable spikes so you don't want to do that. Your CT female is cute but you should only cross them with other CTs. CT mixes are not desired by breeders and are therefore difficult to find homes for.

If you cross a plakat with a HM/SD then you will get 50% long tail and 50% short tail. That is a safe cross.

"King" bettas are plakats.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

DarkMoon17 said:


> So, first off, betta genetics aren't so simple as recessive and dominant. However, veil tail is "dominant" over all other tail types so crossing a HM with a VT will give you 100% VT. If you want HM you have to cross with other HMs or a SD X OHM.
> 
> Crossing CTs with other tail types gives you undesirable spikes so you don't want to do that. Your CT female is cute but you should only cross them with other CTs. CT mixes are not desired by breeders and are therefore difficult to find homes for.
> 
> ...



Ok, so definitely no crossing crown tails with anything. I'd feel bad if I had a bunch of cute little messy combtails no one wanted.


Also when I said he was mislabeled as a king I meant he's a normal sized Plakat instead of a large 3-4" Plakat.


Thank you! This helps a lot  

I'm being a very very picky breeder at the moment because I know I'll have a lot of fish that will need homes, and that info is priceless.


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

Longfin is dominant over shortfin. Breeding the resulting offsping you will get some shortfins back in the next generation. HM to Veil will not give you 100% Veil but will bring down the ray count in the caudal fin giving you a mixed bunch of Deltas and various degrees of tail widths including Veils and possibly a few Super Deltas. Breeding CT with other tailtypes will give you Combtails and reduced webbing CT's.


----------

